# dubVEGAS poker tournament, day before Waxstock



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Calling all poker playing detailers....

Sat 26th July see the dubVEGAS poker tournament come to Ricoh Arena at 2pm... the day before the Waxstock show (Sun 27th July). £1000 prize pool GUARANTEED and just £30 to enter. Email player - at - dubvegaspoker - dot - com to register/enter. Nine places paid.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Was there much interest in this?


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Some interest but possibly not enough for it to go ahead, without more advance bookings due to the 1000 GBP guaranteed angle. If it is cancelled, we will ask Casino to run a standard poker tournament or cash poker tables etc, so poker heads will be well catered for.


----------

